# Granora and Crosby



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I was wonding if anyone could tell me what the duck hunting is like around Crosby and Granora. I am going with a friend out there toward the end of October. His family has tons of land so we are going to try some duck and phesant hunting. Are there a lot of potholes like the SE part of the state (I hunt around Kulm and Edgley the opener) or is a guy going to have to field hunt for the ducks. Any info will be appretiated.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Send Ken a PM.He lives east of there but should be able to give you some information


----------



## Jay Dog (Aug 9, 2002)

Hey, jbaincfl, there are plenty of duck and goose oppurtunities up in that part of the state. There is a WPA just south of Crosby that holds alot of birds, including a number of snows. The refuge at Zahl holds a good number of honkers I have noticed over the last couple of years. If you go west of Crosby, there is alot of good pothole hunting near Fortuna and Ambrose. And, of course, the pheasant hunting is excellent. I'd appreciate it if you let me know how you did after you go up there.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Jay Dog - Thanks for the input. Is there a lot of pressure up there for ducks and phesants late in October? I wouldn't be going out there but the new laws won't let us hunt the second week down by Kulm. That really upsets me that they did that. I have been there 6 times and hardly ever run into another hunter. My neighbors are from the Kulm area and now live in MN. From what I hear, Devils Lake needs the limits. I was just in DL fishing and there are ducks everywhere. Thanks again!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

jbaincfl I hope you have a hunt of a life time up in the Crosby area . It has potential to give you a better hunt than Kulm . Im sure that the new law will dissapoint some. It may be a blessing in disguise It will get you in to new areas. You will also be bring some money to that area. That is a part of the reasoning for the law. Good luck


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Old Hunter - You are probably right, but like anything, change is hard. It should be fun for the fact there are supposed to be better pheasant numbers in that area. Why do you say that Crosby/Granora has the potential to be a better hunt than Kulm area? I have had nothing but great hunting in that area.

Assuming that we have a normal fall, will the beginning of the migration be into the NW corner of the state?

Thanks for any input.

Jason


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

There's not as much pressure up there, so you'll find more birds.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Old Hunter - Can you take a look at my last question? Thanks


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Not many people live in Divide, Mountrail, and Burke counties. Each of these counties pretty much have a single high school. Minot and Williston people probably account for much of the local hunting pressure across this region.

One factor that tends to reduce NR hunting pressure in this area is the availability of lodging, gas stations, and cafes. The far NW part of ND has become so remote that Stanley and Crosby are about the only two towns left in this area that have a motel. Kenmare does too, but hunters locating out of this town tend to hunt closer to the local refuge.

Central part of the state has more hunters and hunting pressure, but my observations tend to say the central part of the state holds more ducks.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

My friend was told that there are rooms for rent in Granora above the bar or grocery store or something like that. Is there lodging in Crosby? Thanks


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Forget the Hotel in Crosby question. I see you said there is one. Thanks


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The local small town banker usually has a good idea about housing in any given town. Most know everyone in town and know who rents out rooms to hunters. Assuming the town is big enough for a bank.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Jbaincfl You have much better upland in that part of the state. The huns pheasant and sharptail numbers are much higher. I'm amazed that you find little hunting pressure around the Kulm area. I know every slough in the area I hunt it a lot. I must admit last opener was rather quiet. But generally the Kulm area is worked quite hard. I dont know the water conditions in the northwest part of the state so I cant tell what it is like this year. But it can be world class Generally less pressure and more upland. Good Luck


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Crosby hotel : no dogs - they must stay in the truck and even then she will not be happy with you.

Interesting ??


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Old Hunter - We hunt 15 miles north of Kulm on mostly private land. That is probably why we don't run into may other hunters. When we drive around we usually don't see more than 5-10 trucks of DHs. If you are out there the first full week we might have to have a beer. Let me know. Thanks Jason


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Crosby has a nice motel.There is a restuarant right across the street.I haven't been out there in quite a few years.
The place in Grenora you are talking about is the Sportsmans Bar.He has rooms above that used to be a hotel.It is not licensed by the state,so you give him what you think it's worth????When we were there 8-10 years ago,it also included a steak for supper and a breakfast.The rooms are definately hunters rooms.A bed to sleep on,with a bathroom in the middle.They were clean and we didn't mind.There was no fire escape so each room had a big metal ring in the wall under the window and a rope to hook on and climb out.No morning alarms...he yelled up the stairs to get everyone up....Interesting place.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Ken, that's my kind of place. Good reason to always have a sleeping bag along. We used to hunt pheasants NE of Williston about 10 years ago. There were miles of CRP at that time, completely unposted. Talked to a farmer in a Cenex store, he was 36, and the youngest farmer in the county. If the pheasants came back after the tough winter, it would be a good place to try. But the Crosby area might be pretty dry right now.


----------

